# Gaggia Coffee - is it possible to fit an OPV



## lentilboy77 (Mar 12, 2015)

As title. I have a coffee gaggia and wondered if its possible to mod it to adjust the brew pressure. I know it doesnt have an OPV but wondered what my options were!

Thanks in advance


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

Show us a picture of the boiler inlets and outlets. I have a gaggia coffee with no 3-way valve and was able to add an opv but yours might be different.

I removed this:










And replaced with this


----------



## lentilboy77 (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks, ill get the screwdrivers back out and take a picture!


----------



## lentilboy77 (Mar 12, 2015)

Just had a look inside.

I have this at the back of the boiler.


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

I have a 2 button gaggia machine without 3-way valve and added an opv after checking all the tutorials on the gaggia usergroups. Parts where ordered from a german coffee machine parts seller.


----------

